# Asus Crosshair IV with AM3+



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm planning to purchase AMD FX for upgrade. ASUS techsupport maintains that AMD FX will work with my Crosshair IV mobo with test BIOS 3017. 
I heard that some people has trouble with 890fx cheapset.
Maybe somebody has put already AM3+ on AM3 mobo?
Thanks!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know anybody that has tried it, but if Asus is guaranteeing it to work, it probably will. Just make sure that you flash the BIOS before trying it.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, but promise not mean to marry )
Maybe anybody tried?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2011)

Situation with Gigabyte on 890fx:

"I wanted to include tests with the FX-8150 running on the GIGABYTE 890FXA-UD5 to see if the difference in the chipsets really does boil down to SLI support and uniformity of features such as USB 3.0. Unfortunately, at the time of writing this review the BIOS intended to add support for the FX chips to the 890FX motherboard was not stable. I tried several different configurations, but could only get windows to boot 1 in 12 attempts. Once Windows 7 was running with my FX-8150 + 890FXA-UD5, I was greeted with BSOD after about twenty seconds. The BIOS was clearly not the final release version from GIGABYTE and not quite ready for public release."

http://www.futurelooks.com/the-amd-f...0%93-part-two/


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2011)

All OEMs have already stated that BIOS support for AM3+ on 8-series products will take some time, as BIOS engineers were busy with 9-series boards, and now X79-based boards. Maybe by the new year, these older products will get better BIOS support.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, I hope does it happens...


----------



## repman244 (Nov 5, 2011)

BD does work on CHIV/CHIVE: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...sus-BD-FX-Support-for-Crosshair-IV-890-boards

But you need a new BIOS found in the same thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...V-890-boards&p=4984597&viewfull=1#post4984597

But the result of high overclock is this:






and performance is really weird...


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2011)

Now this is a pleasant surprise!  Big thanks repman244!!! I really needed this BIOS!


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2011)

repman244 said:


> But the result of high overclock is this:



IMHO must have good PSU, isn't it?


----------



## repman244 (Nov 6, 2011)

Daimus said:


> IMHO must have good PSU, isn't it?



That is one part of the problem, the second is that the 8 pin connector for the CPU just isn't enough when using higher voltages. The power consumption gets really high.
There is a reason why the CHV has an extra 4 pin connector for the CPU.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, i see, like MOLEX


----------



## repman244 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is for PCI-e lanes. The extra 4 pin for CPU is above the socket, to the right of the VRM cooler on that picture.

EDIT:





The upper left arrow shows the 8 pin for CPU and the right is the extra 4 pin.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2011)

Now i see.  Thank you very much, repman244! It was very helpfull for me, will be glad to meet you again.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 6, 2011)

No problem, keep an eye on that xtremesystems thread, I'm sure more people will be testing BD on CHIV/CH4E.
And maybe we get a bit better BIOS aswell!


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2011)

Let us hope! I'll be watching for xtremesystems.


----------



## erek (Nov 6, 2011)

repman244 said:


> That is for PCI-e lanes. The extra 4 pin for CPU is above the socket, to the right of the VRM cooler on that picture.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5725/972478c5f8b5.png
> ...



if you populate the entire 8 pin CPU, and also the 4 pin HDD-style (to the middle left nearest the top PCIe x16 slot,) but *not* the top right 4 pin ...will this be sufficient enough for a stock AMD FX 8120, and 2x Radeon HD 6970s in CrossFireX?  i actually do not have a 4 pin plug that fits just a 4 pin socket from my Corsair AX1200, so i was only able to populate the 8 pin socket entirely, and the 4 pin HDD-style socket entirely...

apparently both 4 pin sockets are referred to as EZ_PLUG


----------



## repman244 (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess it should be ok, the extra plug is for high OC (high voltages).


----------



## erek (Nov 6, 2011)

how could i provide power to the EZ_PLUG 4-pin eatx12v with a corsair ax1200?


----------



## erek (Nov 6, 2011)

erek said:


> how could i provide power to the EZ_PLUG 4-pin eatx12v with a corsair ax1200?



figured it out @ "The Corsair Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) has two 8-pin EPS plugs that split in half."

looking carefully i see that i have a 2nd 8-pin EPS plug and it does indeed have a split!


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2011)

erek said:


> if you populate the entire 8 pin CPU, and also the 4 pin HDD-style (to the middle left nearest the top PCIe x16 slot,) but *not* the top right 4 pin ...will this be sufficient enough for a stock AMD FX 8120, and 2x Radeon HD 6970s in CrossFireX?  i actually do not have a 4 pin plug that fits just a 4 pin socket from my Corsair AX1200, so i was only able to populate the 8 pin socket entirely, and the 4 pin HDD-style socket entirely...
> 
> apparently both 4 pin sockets are referred to as EZ_PLUG



Yes. I went up to 5ghz on my 8150 using just the 8 pin CPU power connector.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes. I went up to 5ghz on my 8150 using just the 8 pin CPU power connector.



It means, that theoretically 8 pin CPU power would be enough for CHIV ?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 7, 2011)

New BIOS for Asus M4A series for BD only
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-FX-Support-for-Crosshair-IV-890-boards/page4


----------



## Daimus (Nov 12, 2011)

Now i've got an FX-8120 on my ASUS CHIV Formula with 3027 bios. I have disabled Turbocore in BIOS and OC to 4,2.  It works already 12 hours without any bug. CPU temp is 37 idle and 58 under Linx. Temperatur sensor reads really temp. Was pleasantly surprised.


----------

